# circulation fans



## sgbaker (Jan 28, 2016)

do i need to run my circulation fans 24/7 or just when the light is on?
just curious if it makes a difference.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 28, 2016)

My ventilation fans stay on all the time.   When you are flowering you need good air circulation and ventilation to prevent mold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 4, 2016)

Yep yep. I run mine 24/7, keep them girls dancing.


----------



## superman (Feb 4, 2016)

What yarddog said. Stagnant air is not good.:aok:
  And what Hushpuppy said, :aok:the swaying and movement stimulates the plant to build stronger stems to hold up those big buds you've got coming.
 Peace, Superman


----------

